# Happy Birthday Biker Babe!!!!



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 9, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BB!!!!!!!


----------



## RabidAlien (Jan 9, 2011)

Hey, Happy Birthday Maria!


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 9, 2011)

Happy Birthday Maria!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Jan 9, 2011)

Happy birthday Biker Babe!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 9, 2011)

*Tillykke med fødselsdagen!!*


----------



## T Bolt (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy birthday Maria!


----------



## imalko (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Maria!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 10, 2011)

A Big Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 10, 2011)

Yo dude, you have a ....oooeeeerrrr...sorry, dude'ess... a great one !


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jan 10, 2011)

....
Happy birthday Maria............



.........you have a good on now.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Maria!


----------



## Wurger (Jan 10, 2011)

Have a great one Maria. A Happy Birthday.    100 lat, 100 lat, 100 lat !!!


----------



## rochie (Jan 10, 2011)

happy birthday Maria


----------



## mikewint (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Maria


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday BB.


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 10, 2011)

Same from me. Happy belated, BB


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday!



TO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday BB!


----------



## Marcel (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday


----------



## ccheese (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Maria. Hope you have lots more...

Charles


----------



## bobbysocks (Jan 10, 2011)

enjoy your birthday, BB. warm days and winding roads are not too far from now.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Maria, and I hope you have a great time !


----------



## v2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Happy Birthday Maria!


----------



## BikerBabe (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi guys, and thank you very much for your bd greetings. *deep curtsy*   

I've had a really nice day, work load at the museum today was easy - not much to do, so I had the time to go get some Danish for our coffee in the afternoon. 
Later, biker buddy Jørn dropped in, and we had a really nice dinner: Two BIG steaks, fresh Lammefjord-potatoes (- they're a real delicacy/treat), mushroom sauce, and luxury ice cream with chocolate for dessert. 
So I'm definitely NOT going to bed hungry today! *hiccup*

Jørn gave me a credit/gift card with a limited amount, so that I can go shopping at our local shopping centre in Ballerup, he also gave me a big bunch of flowers and the dvd box with the first season of the comedy series "Soap".  I am _definitely _looking forward to re-watch the chaos of the families Tate and Campbell again...oh, and of course there's _Benson_! 

So I've been spoiled _rotten _today - _and _yesterday; because I visited my parents yesterday and they gave me a huge box of chocolates and a birthday card with money, and we had a really nice evening with a good family dinner, and later we relaxed in front of the telly, watching a danish comedy. A really nice and relaxed evening and great mood. 

I've received a lot of online birthday greetings, both here, on Facebook and on Ekvinde.dk (- danish forum for women only), so I feel quite flabbergasted, a little dazzled and _very _grateful. 

So all in all it's been a great day, and I'm very happy and very tired. 
I'll sleep _incredibly _well tonight. *yawn*


----------



## Tony Hill (Jan 10, 2011)

A belated birthday wish Maria,

Darryl


----------



## seesul (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy sweet 16 Maria8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy belated Birthday Maria!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry I'm late to the party.......

Happie Burfdae Maria!!!


----------



## magnu (Jan 11, 2011)

Glad to hear you had a good one 
Belated happy birthday wishes Maria


----------



## Torch (Jan 11, 2011)

Belated birthday wishes also


----------



## P40NUT (Jan 11, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Maria!


----------

